# Loaded potato casserole recipe?



## lowcountrygamecock (Jun 16, 2018)

Theres a little bbq place in the upper part of South Carolina called Smokin pig that serves a loaded potato casserole that is phenomenal. Anybody have a recipe for something like that?  It has potatoes, cheese and chives for sure. Not sure what else but it’s good stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2018)

Gosh we call them twice baked potato's, and we had a couple last night.
The possibilities are endless, just like a fattie, put your favorite things in it & bake it.
We try to do ours healthy & use Fat free cottage cheese, broccoli, onions, chives, mozz cheese, & Parmesan cheese.
Just pre-cook the potato, we do it in the microwave. Then smash it out & add your toppings. Put it back in the oven or you could use your smoker. We have them at least once a week!
Al


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jun 16, 2018)

No this was more of a casserole. It was served in a small cup


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jun 16, 2018)

I guess what you said could work now that I re-read it again. Not what I was picturing when you said twice baked potato. I may have to try it that way.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2018)

Same thing as Twice Baked Potatoes but out of the skin.
Coarsely mashed potatoes, skin on if you please, and loaded with whatever you like in them and baked in a ramekin or casserole dish.
Mash'em up more and slap it on a plate and it's regular'ol loaded mashed potatoes.


----------

